# Fishing In The Storm Sewer



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.weather.com/video/he-pulled-what-out-of-the-sewer-42200


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Now that is not something you see everyday. 

So much for gearing up to go to the lake. :laughing:

Storm or not, I would not be eating anything out of any sewer line. Now a bunch of kids are going to be dropping lines in sewers to find fish. 

Hope they know the difference between a brown trout and a brown trout.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Storm waste runs into lakes and streams; sanitary sewers don't, sewers connect to waste treatment facilities. 

A clue to look for is when the manhole cover has no holes in the lid, it's a sanitary sewer. When there are holes in the lid, it's a storm waste.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Storm waste runs into lakes and streams; sanitary sewers don't, sewers connect to waste treatment facilities.
> 
> A clue to look for is when the manhole cover has no holes in the lid, it's a sanitary sewer. When there are holes in the lid, it's a storm waste.


Maybe where you're located this is true, but not here in Houston. They started putting plastic covers right under the manhole lid but many still don't have that. Consequently, when the air is right the fumes will from the seep out of the holes and it can reek. I would say most sanitary sewer lids have holes in them here.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Storm waste runs into lakes and streams; sanitary sewers don't, sewers connect to waste treatment facilities.
> 
> A clue to look for is when the manhole cover has no holes in the lid, it's a sanitary sewer. When there are holes in the lid, it's a storm waste.


Around here the sewers are separated and yes the storm is supposed to run to lakes, creeks, and rivers. My problem with this is that not all that long ago there a lot of combination sewers. 

Can't tell you how many homes I have gone into that were never separated as was the requirement. Then there is the old infrastructure we have, and who knows what is going on underground. Therefore I would never trust anything that comes out of the storm.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Anything is possible around here as well. I've seen sewers under electrical manhole covers and vice versa. The only thing I trust is my experience.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Storm waste runs into lakes and streams; sanitary sewers don't, sewers connect to waste treatment facilities. A clue to look for is when the manhole cover has no holes in the lid, it's a sanitary sewer. When there are holes in the lid, it's a storm waste.


In a perfect world and all new construction that statement would be true. This country is still full of "combination" sewers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Only in Texas.... :laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Only in Texas.... :laughing:


Yup...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Only in Texas.... :laughing:










What about NYC sewers with enormous rats and the occasional urban legend, the discarded alligator?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What about NYC sewers with enormous rats and the occasional urban legend, the discarded alligator?


 My only fear of fishing in the Brooklyn and NYC sewers would be if I actually caught something. Those pipes carry demons.


----------

